# Sunday Evening Funk, and More!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Too much heaviness around here!

Enough!

Give Up the FUNK!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If that funk ain't your style, maybe Joe Walsh's Funk 49 will do it for you....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what happens when nobody else hangs music for me....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you playing by yourself over here?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Are you playing by yourself over here?


I am self-entertaining.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am self-entertaining.


I could of said "with yourself" I restrained myself. You is proud?! hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I could of said "with yourself" I restrained myself. You is proud?! hehe


You asked for it, so here it is.....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish, that kind of fun has been deemed offensive, and therefore illegal on this board.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Mish, that kind of fun has been deemed offensive, and therefore illegal on this board.


Nope Play with yourself all you want, Just PLEASE for the love of god don't post pictures.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Mish, that kind of fun has been deemed offensive, and therefore illegal on this board.


Rules just mean you have to be more creative.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lighten up.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Rules are for the weak minded who need to be ruled. I am not, and don't need to be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Whatever.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

For denton and ffadmin:

Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The really Mish girl of the 80's


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

for sparky


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Lets add some Mississippi stomp box and some cigar box geetar


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Lets add some Mississippi stomp bow and some cigar box geetar


Quoted this because I wanted to hear it again! :lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Lets add some Mississippi stomp bow and some cigar box geetar


Ark is starting to get suspicious that hawg isn't really a Yankee...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ark ain't alone in that suspicion. Denton thinks he's one of us.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Quoted this because I wanted to hear it again! :lol:


Check him out. The old hobo can jam his lyrics are the bomb! Hes been my new favorite his slide guitar work is great and he plays it all on junk. Don't need no stink fancy geetars!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor's in the HOOUSE!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Ark is starting to get suspicious that hawg isn't really a Yankee...


My grandfather was the Duke of Paducah ......... Kentucky lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Little Bessie said to come on by....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

How bout some Diddley bo


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

He did a little time.....

Here he is on a 3 string guitar.

As a guitar player I can't get enough of this guy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who have a problem with the message of the Racism thread....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Lots of great music here... Drinking Sapporo because it tastes like Ukrainian Slavutich.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Some Grand FUNK


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was the best tune of the night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Lots of great music here... Drinking Sapporo because it tastes like Ukrainian Slavutich.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

An old fav of mine.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


>


LOL thanks Denton :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't understand a word of it, but the tune is nice.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I admit it. I like Duran Duran.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Naw, how about some more Duran Duran..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

DAng it, Mish! You are wandering through my head again, aren't you?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tusk. I had that on 45. Wore it clean out.

LOL! See, 45s were these small "records" that held one song on each side. Back in ancient times, we listened to them on what were known as "record players."


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Tusk. I had that on 45. Wore it clean out.
> 
> LOL! See, 45s were these small "records" that held one song on each side. Back in ancient times, we listened to them on what were known as "record players."


LOL Wat?!! RECORDS?!! I don't understand!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ice blue eyes! Wow!


----------

